# Spring Turkey Picture Contest



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Win this autographed Away "Double Trouble Box Turkey Call" . Enter a picture of your 2004 spring turkey by uploading a picture of it in the 2004 spring turkey picture gallery between April 19 and May31, 2004. Pictures will be judged by other members of the site by popular vote. Voting can be based on whatever criteria members wish including but not limited to, turkey size, picture quality, etc.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Looking foward to all the great pics.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

thanks steve.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

No thank you Bill and Deputy for helping pull this together.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Steve _
> * Enter a picture of your 2004 spring turkey *



Am I correct in assuming that the above means that the contest is limited to just the turkey we bag or is it any pic we might take this spring?


----------



## MI Duck Hunter (Aug 28, 2001)

lwingwatcher,

I don't think self portraits count.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

It's limited to a turkey you bag this spring.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Now I just gotta shoot him twice


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

how do i do it???


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

heres how to post pictures. when picking a catagory look for the 2004 spring turkey contest catagory. hope this helps.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=64667

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=26676


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I shot this turkey with my digi camera two week ago and bagged a great picture 









Too bad I didn't apply for a turkey permit this year


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

let try this again...


Never mind...I dont have the time to figure this mess out


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

Here is my 2004 Turkey this year. But whitch one should I shoot.
Caznik
Thanks Steve


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Great idea Steve and hopefully I am able to participate!!

Scott


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

This is great. I too hope that I will be able to post.


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

19lbs.
Beard: 9in. long
Spurs all: 1in.










Caznik :woohoo1:


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I sure will add my picture when my hunt gets here. It should be nice to see all the Great Gobblers that us MS members Harvest. 

Great idea!! Now to bag a biggin!!


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

11" beard
1-1/4" spurs
over 24 pounds
brothers first Turkey hunt And I called for him.


----------



## Jeffrey Sr (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice Bounty Hunter!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

This is a pic of our opening morning Daddy Daughter double. 
Quest is posting the pic for me. Thanks John !
Pic was taken outside the Tackle Box bait shop in Crystal.

Chelsea's bird, Jake 17lbs.
Mine, Double bearded. 10 in. beard, a 4 in. beard. 20 lbs.
Oddly enough, only 1/4 in spurs. After I got the bird skinned out, the beards measured a bit longer than when I first measured'em. A really nice and exciting hunt for both of us.


----------



## funebonz880 (Feb 17, 2004)

20 lbs
9 inch beard
1 inch spurs

I can already see by these pics that i ( A 13 year old) probly wont win. But thats ok, i got my turkey . I like to see the pics too, so heres mine!


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

There you go Tom. Nice job, congrats. Sorry it took me until tonite to get it up but i left for troutfishing last night and haven't been online until now.

Good work!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

4-25-04
9 1/2" beard
7/8 and 15/16 inch spurs
24+ lbs

Thank you Craig M!

will wright a story later, as time allows


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Nice work John and Craig!


----------



## DuckMan (Jan 18, 2000)

I posted the story here: http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67139 but the summary is this is my first bird and I couldn't be prouder (or luckier). Hopefully I didn't use up all my luck in this one hunt. :lol: 

21lb 11oz
11 1/16" beard
15/16" left spur
1" right spur
CBM scored 13 to be #5 in the county 
Thanks to Dave for taking the pictures!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

To go vote for your favorite turkeys in the 2004 Turkey gallery.


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

A Big CONGRATULATIONS to all of the successful hunters this season!!!

I scored on May 19th near Rockford, MI. See my story in the Turkey Forum.

Stats....
21.5 pounds
11.5" beard
1.5" spurs
CBM scored 14 8/16" for #3 in Kent County!

This is getting be addicting.......








[/IMG]


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Wow the pictures sure are rolling in. Keep them coming, only a week to go.


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

Steve,

I may have missed something, but how do you actually vote???  

Thanks......

Mark


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Go into the 2004 turkey picture gallery and click on any of the pictures in there. Then you will see a scale from 1-10 which you use to vote.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Congrats to MIBIGHNTR. You have won the 2004 spring turkey contest with this picture.










The prizes include the Away Double Trouble Turkey call and a previously un-announced embroidered turkey hat. If you email or PM me with your mailing address, I'll see those prizes make it out to you.


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

I would like to offer a big THANK YOU to all of the members who voted for my picture this year!  

It appears that it was a banner season dispite the challenging weather conditions.

CONGRATULATIONS to all of the successful hunters!

I am already looking forward to putting this call to good use next season!  

First things first, though......only 118 days until Archery Deer Season! :lol: 

Mark


----------



## 58archer (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a suggestion for future contests:

Some of us don't have digital cameras but get the film processed on CD. I'm not always able to get my film back right away - can't always use 1-hour photo, don't always have the money either - so perhaps the deadline could be moved back a couple of days after May 31st. This would also be helpful to those who don't get their bird until the last day. More people might be able to participate.

Just a thought.


----------



## 58archer (Apr 14, 2004)

WHOOEE! MIBIGHNTR...very nice bird. I haven't looked at all the photos yet, but your pic is certainly a beaut. Enjoy using your new call. See ya in the field in 118 days! (So much to do before then to get ready. Oh, heck...I'm ready NOW!!!) )


----------

